# Doubts on being a prepper. (IMPORTANT)



## Huzzah (Dec 28, 2018)

I am in no way the one doubting prepping.
I am talking about the majority of the public. 
My concern is about the people who think that we are "crazy" or "paranoid."
Some may argue we should fend for ourselves and screw the people who doubted us but the 1% of us is not enough. 

I have binged watched "Prepper Network's" youtube videos, which are of the national geographic preppers show and the netflix deep earth bunker show. In the comments many people say stuff like:

Willow DaLah
"Why are they preparing for a specific disaster? 
Shouldn’t you prepare for ALL disasters? Or just pick one that’s pretty much covering most of them."

and 


branden8045 theultramangofighter
"The family preppers i think 
Are mentally and emotionaly sick
They need to take there kids away
His wife ligit gives it all away"


Many other negative comments make good points (like the first comment), and some (like the second comment) are just slander

How can we deal with this? Very important.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't watch any of that stuff. What do I do? I keep doing what I think is needed to be done.

Who bases their actions on TV and Netflix, anyway? Seriously? Reconsider your way of thinking.


----------



## Huzzah (Dec 28, 2018)

Who bases their actions on TV and Netflix, anyway? Seriously? Reconsider your way of thinking.[/QUOTE]

Im not basing my actions on it, i'm just saying that we need in some way for new people to find out the consequences of bad things.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Huzzah said:


> Who bases their actions on TV and Netflix, anyway? Seriously? Reconsider your way of thinking.


Im not basing my actions on it, i'm just saying that we need in some way for new people to find out the consequences of bad things.[/QUOTE]

New ways? How'd you get into prepping? Was it some stupid TV show or did you realize there are good reasons to prepare?

Shows are a byproduct. Do as I do. Never mind them. Those who see the dangers will prep. Those who really don't won't really be in it, anyway.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1) pull head out of rectum

2) say Hi, introduce

3) Don.t be an A-hole first post


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> 1) pull head out of rectum
> 
> 2) say Hi, introduce
> 
> 3) Don.t be an A-hole first post


#2 Done did that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Missed #2 Denton


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I watched part of a couple of those prepper TV shows and decided they are either nuts and or making a profit from the show.

But I think the general public thinks that's what all preppers are like.

There are a lot of facets to what a prepper is. Some of us have a BOL, some a bunker, others have 1-3 year stock pile of food and water in the basement, and some are prepped for a number of weeks for a natural disaster, I'm the latter, if it ends up being worse than that, I'm still well ahead of the curve.

I always get "the look", I'm prepping for the natural disaster and I explain that, remind them of Katrina, Northridge quake etc. and "the look" tends to fade.

if I have two loaves of bread and can spare one, I will share, if I can't spare one, you best move on down the road.

You can't protect people from themselves, if they think we're nuts and choose to ignore history, then they are going to be screwed.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I watched part of a couple of those prepper TV shows and decided they are either nuts and or making a profit from the show.
> 
> But I think the general public thinks that's what all preppers are like.
> 
> ...


It's funny, 'cuz I was musing along these same lines today. I recently moved to Medford, and the stores here are like football stadiums. Good Grief! I went into WinCo, and even as a first world citizen accustomed to such, STILL I was ASTOUNDED at the endless volume of food and supplies, meats, and perishables all stacked under one gargantuan roof. And I though "it's no wonder people have a normalcy bias... this stuff fills their eyes year after year without fail"... and it is thus taken for granted. Yet we also know that, under the right set of bad circumstances, those shelves would be EMPTIED in a few days with no more coming to replace it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Huzzah said:


> I am in no way the one doubting prepping.
> I am talking about the majority of the public.
> My concern is about the people who think that we are "crazy" or "paranoid."
> Some may argue we should fend for ourselves and screw the people who doubted us but the 1% of us is not enough.
> ...


One word: OPSEC
If they don't KNOW you got hookers buried under the back porch, they won't call you crazy.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Who cares what the general public thinks?


Not I, said the Watchman.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

People have a right to think as preppers we are wrong. I wish them the best. Many of them do not have a clue that what some call prepping now was a way of life for many for a long time. When the lights go out, when the storm comes. I want our life to go on pretty much uninterrupted. Storm shut power down here for a week . We will still eat, still have our morning pot of coffee, still shower . If snowed in for a week we will not go without of suffer, we will have an adventure.
As I have said before, the sign on our roof will not say help us. It will say help them with and arrow pointing towards town, we got this. One new years when major storm close roads people stranded in the ditches along High way we went out with large Farm tractors and picked people up, took them to local tavern that we called to stay open. Prepare the equipment was plugged in ready to go. When we got a call someone had not made it home we went out and found all kind of people stuck.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Huzzah said:


> I am in no way the one doubting prepping.
> I am talking about the majority of the public.
> My concern is about the people who think that we are "crazy" or "paranoid."
> Some may argue we should fend for ourselves and screw the people who doubted us but the 1% of us is not enough.
> ...


I'm sure Noah faced criticism for building his Ark. I'm certain those critics wish they had built one too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> People have a right to think as preppers we are wrong. ..........


It's also their right to forget their grandparents were preppers. It's just Gram and Gramps weren't _called _preppers back then.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Right after I hit send on the last post , went in to check on bacon that had been started it was almost ready. Pot of coffee was ready. Then darkness power went out. Quick look out farm yard lights about mile away out also. 10 year old Grandson , I have the Flash light, grandpa lets get the fire going. Wife on cell phone call check on Grandma. Yes hers is out also 3 miles away. She good for now. Pan was hot bacon done. Wife saves the coffee puts it in a canter to keep it hot. Fire up and going quickly. Decide if the estimate is under two hours not to start generator. Sit back and enjoy pound of bacon and coffee. Power company says about 1 hour Large outage, equipment issues.
Went over again with Grandson how to start the wood burn the right way, he talked me through the steps as it should be. So it seems the plan works.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

How can we deal with this? Very important.

if you're hearing this stuff first hand - face-to-face >>>> you're doing something REALLY REALLY wrong - OPSEC is and should always be your first concern - it's part of security and without that don't even bother prepping ....

if it's just a mattter of seeing crap comments in regard prepping - grow a pair and ignore it >>>> two things a prepper needs is confidence in their decisions and skin thick enough to bounce .22s off of - come serious SHTF time you'll be making decisions that's be both harder than hell and most likely fatal to some ....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did someone say something about Hookers? :devil:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In an interview and in his Movie "Collapse"... Michael Ruppert made this statement

"When the Titanic is about to sink, these are the 3 types of people:

-“Deer in the Headlights – I don’t know what to do”

-“We get that the ship will sink, how do we make a lifeboat?”

- “This is the Titanic, it won’t sink. I’m going back to the bar.”"

he then asks the question "If you are a life boat builder, which group are you going to help?” 

So which group do you wan to belong to... the one that are preparing or the others


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I don't watch any of that stuff. What do I do? I keep doing what I think is needed to be done.
> 
> Who bases their actions on TV and Netflix, anyway? Seriously? Reconsider your way of thinking.


Exactly.

I don't give a rats behind what others think. I keep doing what I do and when a disaster hits, I'm usually the one prepared.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I sleep very well at night knowing I am prepared for what ever happens to come my way. My neighbors are not my concern till after SHTF. I have discussed my preparedness level with a very few, discreetly screened, people, and at that, they are limited as to the extent. You would like as many people as possible to be prepared, less expenditure of ammo after an event, but you can't save everyone and most won't listen anyway. The sheeple's indoctrination is extensive and thorough.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The general public has always been behind the curve. While I feel sorry for them, you can't feed or care for everyone. 
One scenario that bothers me is the young woman with a child or two who comes to the house looking for food. If you
give her food, she could be a spy looking for gullible people and then the gang comes in and plunders your house. But 
let's say she is what she appears and you give her food. She'll be back tomorrow, and the day after taht, and the day 
after that. How long before she says something about you to one other person. Suddenly there is 10 or 20 or 30 people
wanting food. What happens when you can't or won't give them any more food. My guess, they'll try to take!
Sooo, I try to keep low key. I pray I don't get into a situation like the above. If some innocent looking person like in the
above scenario won't go away, and I'm forced to open the door, I plan on asking if she has brought food for me and the wife.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Years ago When father in law died. It became my duty to look after Mother in law a duty I truly enjoy. I knew she would stay in her home as long as she could. I purchased a Generator myself and put it there . Few others in the family questioned why she would need it. They forgot that there Dad my father in law took care of all that stuff he had a few ways to make power if needed. When the farm equipment was auctioned off all that stuff left. First big storm the next winter power was out. Other Bother in law on snow mobile went to check on her. She was sitting in a warm house with most of the lights on. Most of us figured she would come live with us in a few years. That was over 20 years ago she still going strong. Her room here is still waiting.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I sleep very well at night knowing I am prepared for what ever happens to come my way.


I moved all my LDS cases of wheat, oatmeal, flour, salt, etc to underneath our raised old style queen bed.. I sleep well on part of my preps...lol


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> let's say she is what she appears and you give her food. She'll be back tomorrow, and the day after taht, and the day
> after that. How long before she says something about you to one other person.


my plan is to give out PB and J sandwiches...so as long as they want PBJ 3 meals a day 7/24


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> 1) pull head out of rectum
> 
> 2) say Hi, introduce
> 
> 3) Don.t be an A-hole first post


Chill dude, it's an internet forum.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

OP My advice is to keep your cards close to your chest. Don't open up about your prepping to ANYBODY. Not friends, not family, NO ONE. OPSEC is of the utmost importance. People who lacked foresight to prep have brought hardship on themselves. That sounds harsh I know, but ultimately, your job is to take care of yourself, your immediate family, and your tribe, in that order. People will always see preppers as odd, they always have.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

@Maine-Marine I'm coming to your house. I love me some PB&J, especially if I have nothing else to eat for a few days


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

I wish prepping was more excepted, more of a lifestyle for Americans. I admire the current head of FEMA for trying, he said he would like to build a culture of preparedness in America. But I don't ever see the basic dynamic changing. People have become to spoiled and to dependent on the system and the government. Long as they have their distractions they're not going to listen to things that make them feel uncomfortable. I've noticed posting almost ANYTHING along the lines of preparedness on non-prepping sites draws an almost visceral reaction. It takes them out of their comfort zone and they often cover up their fear and normalcy bias with jokes and mockery. Some of them can be very nasty about it. It's an automatic defensive reaction for some. Unfortunately many of these people are simply unreachable. Someday something will happen and when it does natural selection will show them no mercy. It's to bad, but I don't think anything's going to change that.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Right after I hit send on the last post , went in to check on bacon that had been started it was almost ready. Pot of coffee was ready. Then darkness power went out. Quick look out farm yard lights about mile away out also. 10 year old Grandson , I have the Flash light, grandpa lets get the fire going. Wife on cell phone call check on Grandma. Yes hers is out also 3 miles away. She good for now. Pan was hot bacon done. Wife saves the coffee puts it in a canter to keep it hot. Fire up and going quickly. Decide if the estimate is under two hours not to start generator. Sit back and enjoy pound of bacon and coffee. Power company says about 1 hour Large outage, equipment issues.
> Went over again with Grandson how to start the wood burn the right way, he talked me through the steps as it should be. So it seems the plan works.


One of the many and perfect examples of why we prep. Its not crazy it is just plain common sense.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Joe said:


> One of the many and perfect examples of why we prep. Its not crazy it is just plain common sense.


Sadly, common sense just ain't that common these days.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Prepping is main stream and has been around a long time. Check out International REd Cross, American Red Cross, Scout organizations and Ready.gov . Every family needs 3 days of foods on hand that require no cooking or have an alternative way to cook. 


Prep for the common things in your area encourage others to do the same . Share Ready.gov and info from your state / local emergency management office, Health Department, Fire Department / ambulance. 

If folks prep for the common things that happen in their area they will be in a much improved situtation. 

After you got some of the basics then look at / talk about Crime Prevention / neighborhood watch . 

Many think prepping and start talking about stockpiling more weapons than they have adult family members/ close friends. Stockpiling Tens of thousands of rounds and Prepping for a nuclear war . Not saying that you shouldn't prep for that - just you might want to start talking to folks about the more common ( has occured and is likely to re-occure soon) first. 

On your preps, assume you got nothing, you make a first aid kit for the vehicle something you are lvery ikely to need. If you need it at home your vehicle is likely with you so you got it when needed. You can use that kit after a tornado , car wreck, hunting accident /gun shot, earthquake or after the nuclear war ( assuming no warheads in your immediate area ). After the car kit you add one for the house, Boat. 


No idea if a SHTF/ end of the world as we know it situation will come up in my lifetime- I know I will be around for at least two more tornados , a couple house fires, a vehicle fire, 3 ice storms and at least 5 car wrecks in the next 10 years. Prep for those things/events, use the materials you gather and skills you learn to deal with those fairly common events as you prep for more complex/ longer timeframe events. 

With food start with some snack bars in the vehicle, 3 days of food and add to that little every month till you have several months worth. 

When your talking to folks they can understand things like a first aid kit, several days food . They may or may not do it but they can understand and wil think that is normal. If not don't waste your time worring about them. You can only do what you can do not everyone has their ears on and eyes open.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

modfan said:


> @Maine-Marine I'm coming to your house. I love me some PB&J, especially if I have nothing else to eat for a few days


third house right down @Slippy lane right before @Denton ave... look for the pikes on the fence and turn right at the 1000 yard range marker - give the prepperforums.net hand signal as you pass the 500 yd range marker


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Huzzah said:


> I am in no way the one doubting prepping.
> I am talking about the majority of the public.
> My concern is about the people who think that we are "crazy" or "paranoid."
> Some may argue we should fend for ourselves and screw the people who doubted us but the 1% of us is not enough.
> ...


The easiest way to address it is with Facts, In your area, how many major event, such as Hurricanes, Tornado, Flood, etcetera, and each time tha happend what is the minimum average time for loss of Power, Has the Water been contaminated with flooding?, how much Food do you have that you can cook, and water you can drink for the average length, now consider how long the longest one has lasted...are your prepared for that with food and water? do you have enough fuel to cut away any debris,

Our Grand parents who lived through the depression learned why you prep the hard way. Luckily most already practiced long duration storage of food that kept several months on hand with a garden or livestock to supplement it if needed.

That is the heart of prepping...Just being self sufficient through a natural disaster.

Now you can then expand on that by saying, I need a bob, and a BOV to get me to my BOL, due to your main residence being in a known corridor of damage. SO now you plan for that.

Then you have to either add supplies their, in the event you have to go their without being able to go home first.

Now is when you can plan to protect what you have, if you feel that there may be less than gentile people roaming around willing to work for food, and think instead some may come after what you have by force, we'll now you need things associated with that, Weapons, alerts, signals, traps, trip wires, cameras, early warning...etc.

Now this can expand all the way to folks fearing NBC attack, or even full End of the world events like the eruption of Yellow STone Park...or major Solar EMP from Solar ejections. Hell even EMP from Nuclear attack.

Then you got your aliens are coming for you prepping. Each one practices, a vast majority of the same preps that the other groups do, That in an of itself doesn't make you abnormal. It makes you prepared. I guarantee that Every Prepper believes that some major event will strike their area, which may require them to use their preps, But Not every one who "knows" these events "are" going to hit makes appropriate plans.....who is the dumber person of the two?

Yes there are many who do it more of a step to move off grid to be self sufficient in order to escape government and political influence upon them. WHats wrong with that? You pay your taxes, you live your life, we do us, you do you.

SO I guess old Ma'ma was right. Stupid is as stupid does. Mean while if your in my neck of the woods when the winter storms hit or after a hurricane and you see a little house with the lights on and a gas grill cooking Deer Steak. It might be me, just mosey on up and tell me how stupid I am to prepare to have power, clean water, sewage disposal, food, lights, and weapons to keep it or get more as required. I'll be sure to give you a taste of something before I send you on your way. Never call me unkind.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Look at what's going on in this country today. It's actually painful for me. The whole thing's being propped up with scotch tape and paper clips; not just us but other countries as well. If others don't see that, I'm not too concerned as to why. I'm just sorry for them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One good thing is my wife an I look at the calendar before we shop. If some big festival is going to happen that week, we stock up, knowing the crowds will be a disaster.

This is one hole in our prepping. We do have a large refrigerator and a huge "pump room" you'd never see unless you knew which door to open. It has plenty of space with shelves and a fairly even temperature. Now we have to figure out the best things to store. But above all, we'd like to downsize within a few years and just move farther out of the city.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Can I get a complimentary Slippy pike too?



Maine-Marine said:


> third house right down @Slippy lane right before @Denton ave... look for the pikes on the fence and turn right at the 1000 yard range marker - give the prepperforums.net hand signal as you pass the 500 yd range marker


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Doubters huh? I have dealt with doubters and rat fink cowards all of my life, and that is one reason that I am here. 
At least here, I am subject to being believed, and not called a liar. I am past the point of caring what society thinks, and I put my trust in God and a .45 Auto.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Lot of useful advice being dispensed today. Thanks folks.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MisterMills357 said:


> Doubters huh? I have dealt with doubters and rat fink cowards all of my life, and that is one reason that I am here.
> At least here, I am subject to being believed, and not called a liar. I am past the point of caring what society thinks, and I put my trust in God and a .45 Auto.


Now thats one comment I like!

You want to know what has me worried the most? I have nightmares about my trigger being too hard to pull and I can't get it to fire...and one about gun malfunctions. One thing I'm not worried about is someone who thinks my kids should be taken from me for being prepared...I say think what you will, but the moment your thoughts affect me, your surely to see my Will and think or stop thinking??...where was I...oh yeah.....come take em if you can.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Huzzah said:


> Who bases their actions on TV and Netflix, anyway? Seriously? Reconsider your way of thinking.


Im not basing my actions on it, i'm just saying that we need in some way for new people to find out the consequences of bad things.[/QUOTE]

Most people will not learn from bad experiences but some will. Those that do, will continue to make the prepper movement grow.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Prepping is main stream and has been around a long time. Check out International REd Cross, American Red Cross, Scout organizations and Ready.gov . Every family needs 3 days of foods on hand that require no cooking or have an alternative way to cook.
> 
> Prep for the common things in your area encourage others to do the same . Share Ready.gov and info from your state / local emergency management office, Health Department, Fire Department / ambulance.
> 
> ...


And thats why I tolerate you @RJAMES you have sanity in your prepper knowledge....Your just an idiot on politics. That why I will let a guy do my taxes, but not trust him on advice on painting my house....for every man there is a gift.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Consider also that most of us "preppers" prize opsec, I'd guess there are more of us than we think simply because we are so insular by nature.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey I hope I am wrong and never ever need to use any of my preps. OPSEc is where it is. If things get bad enough hidden caches will become necessary not only to keep it from roaming hordes but Uncle Sam. Those in charge have no scruples about taking someone’s private property for the common (their) good. 

Best way to approach it is talking about having a few things on hand for an ice storm or hurricane. Hey my parents always had a small stash of stuff being products of the Great Depression. See what response you get. I will not waste time on morons. But that is only if someone brings it up in a positive light. Other than that keep your pie hole shut.

TV and movies are just that. Looking for shock and surprise to entertain. Show your ass and that is what you will be known as.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> TV and movies are just that. Looking for shock and surprise to entertain. Show your ass and that is what you will be known as.


And that's why I haven't gone to a movie in over 15 years or watched TV in four years.

I suggest you try this once in a while. Go to bed a bit earlier. Find a program or music station you like. Get comfy and drift off.

Well, not everything will go right. I listened to the Packers' game last night on the radio--I'm happy I only "heard" it and did not "see" it.


----------

